# No, You’re Stupid: How Different Smarthphone Users View Themselves (And Others) - Gee



## Dixie (Nov 8, 2010)

“I have no idea if this is accurate or not. What I do know is I use an iPhone (my only Apple product) and I have NEVER had tits. At least not as big as the girl's in the picture. Well, not after the surgery anyway. But I did used to wear a skirt like that to my tennis tournaments and bend over the net all seductively so the umpire could see my -- what do they call the things you wear under a tennis skirt? Right -- my balls. HEY UMP, LIKE WHAT YOU SEE or do you Love-Love it? Tennis joke!” - Geekolgie


----------



## shelley (Nov 8, 2010)

If you're not going to contribute any original content of your own (besides typos), at least just link to the blog post instead of copying the text word for word.


----------



## Dixie (Nov 8, 2010)

Sorry Shelley , i just want to share with you , i found this blog is very funny .

Here is the link
http://www.geekologie.com/2010/11/no_youre_stupid_how_different.php


----------



## Hadley4000 (Nov 8, 2010)

I'm an iPhone user. I see myself as, well, myself with an iPhone.


----------



## Dixie (Nov 8, 2010)

Hadley4000 said:


> I'm an iPhone user. I see myself as, well, myself with an iPhone.


 Good words !


----------



## Hypertext Eye (Nov 8, 2010)

I don't like this because it doesn't include Windows Phone.


----------



## amostay2004 (Nov 8, 2010)

Anyone else noticed the trend of random people signing up just to post random stuff like these on the forum? They're just trolls IMO and should be ignored.


----------



## theace (Nov 8, 2010)

Looks like someone's blog needs hits :3


----------



## Stefan (Nov 8, 2010)

theace said:


> Looks like someone's blog needs hits :3


 
Yeah that must be the reason for initially not linking to it.


----------



## theace (Nov 8, 2010)

Stefan said:


> Yeah that must be the reason for initially not linking to it.


 
Oh. I didn't notice that. My bad.


----------

